# 32 lashed vs burton ruler



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

The 32's ftw! I bought a pair of Lasheds about 2 weeks ago after my boots fell apart at Breck and I love them. I have seen some people on this forum complain about their durability however I have 2 other friends who have been riding 32's for while and they're holding up just fine. If something does go wrong, they have excellent customer service. They are decently stiff and I get absolutely no heel lift whatsoever.


----------



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

The comfort depends on the shape of your own feet, but durability goes to Northwave.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Ruler - I've had mine for two seasons and they are still holding up well.


----------

